

Valve Puts An End To The Steam On Linux Rumors - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/08/22/valve-puts-an-end-to-the-steam-on-linux-rumors/

======
ramine
The rumors started when Valve was looking for skilled Mac and Linux coders.
Don't forget they denied the Mac client for a while too.

That said, the Linux gaming market might be too small to be worth supporting
:/

~~~
stackthat
> That said, the Linux gaming market might be too small to be worth supporting
> :/

I think that's exactly the reason, Mac market is much bigger than 3 years ago
but we got at least 5 years more for a decent linux gaming market.

~~~
ramine
Yes, but the Linux market is pretty much a "winner takes all" one, since
there's so little choice. Just like the Blizzard games sold so well on Mac a
few years back.

------
manvsmachine
Phoronix did seem to have some compelling evidence that Valve was at least
toying with the idea. My guess is that Valve's statement doesn't mean that
they aren't interested in the potential of Steam on Linux, but that they
aren't _actively_ developing for it and therefore do not want the public to
have expectations for progress, release dates, etc. Companies do this all the
time; one of the inside jokes of tech news seems to be that, if Apple or Sony
take the time to officially state that they're not working on something, then
they're probably working on it.

------
benologist
A summary of a summary wrapped in ads. How unique.

